# New Anthro Stories



## waterwolf23 (Jun 16, 2009)

We need new stories with furries.Not saying "out with the old in with the new."because they are what started the stories.I for one am writing a story.My goal was to "mainstream"the story and put it in the library for furries to get.It seems like a good idea.Tell me are their any good old or new furry stories.And if new I don't want it with yiff please.Thank you.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Jun 19, 2009)

... Can't disagree. I've got a few stories that I work on when I can. So more power to ya.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Apr 8, 2010)

I changed my account since I found my password.Anyways thank you not all furries have nasty secrets .Still looking for a non-human ,furry story many are ones I read when I was 11-14.Hope you succeed.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 8, 2010)

waterwolf23 said:


> I for one am writing a story.



You and hundreds of other people on FA. 



> Tell me are their any good old or new furry stories.



You might want to check out this thread over in the Writer's Bloc:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=36790


----------

